# سوال عن مادة الاباكسي او الابوكسي



## vip.saher (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيفكم شباااااااااااااااااااااب ان شاء الله بخير
فيه حركه شفتها في اليوتيوب ونفسي اسويها
لكن ماني عارف اسم الماده اللي يستعملونها او وين يبيعونها
هذا مقطع من اليوتيوب يبين اللي اتكلم عليه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRolMm1gt6I&feature=related
وفيه مقاطع كثيره
يطبع الصوره اللي يبغاها بعدين يجيب هذه الماده على مااعتقد " الاباكسي "
بالانجليزي epoxe
ويحطها على الصوره بعد مايقصها ويخليها 20 دقيقه بعدين شوف النتيجه النهائيه
حركه حلوه ياريت تساعدوني اتعلمها 
على مااعتقد انه ( الاباكسي + الراتينج ) تمزج مع بعض او واحد منهم والله ماادري
حتى الراتينج او الاباكسي مااعرفهم 
هل القاها عند محلات البويا - والا عند ساكو - والا فين بالضبط

في انتظاركم شباااااااااااب


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (7 يوليو 2010)

الإيبوكسي تجدها في محلات كيماويات البناء الحديث وهي مادتين برايمر و رزن يخلطان مع قبل الاستعمال مباشرة وبعد الاستعمال يشتد ويقسى وهو مقاوم للكمياويات


----------



## vip.saher (7 يوليو 2010)

w. Y. Hikmat قال:


> الإيبوكسي تجدها في محلات كيماويات البناء الحديث وهي مادتين برايمر و رزن يخلطان مع قبل الاستعمال مباشرة وبعد الاستعمال يشتد ويقسى وهو مقاوم للكمياويات


 
الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي
مشكووور على ردك
ماعليش باسالك لما اروح للمحل ايش اقوله . هل اقوله اعطيني برايمر ورزن والا الايبوكسي
واللي فهمته انه له اكثر من استخدام احدها انه يستخدم كغراء
لكن اللي انا ابغاه هو زي اللي في مقطع اليوتيوب للصور والاستكرات
وياريت اذا كنت من السعوديه تقولي وين بالضبط الاقي الايبوكسي هل اجدها في دهانات الجزيره
والا لا انا من المدينه المنوره

سامحني ثقلت عليك شوي


----------



## vip.saher (11 يوليو 2010)

للاهميه : ارجوا من لديه معلومه يفيدني فيها

في الانتظار

للرفع
وينكم شبااااااااااااااب


----------



## المستشار الدولي (18 مايو 2012)

المادة الشفافة اللي ظهرت بالفيديو هي مادة الريزن فقط و بدون الابوكسي
غراء الابوكسي يتكون من مادتين Resin + Hardner
بعد خلط الاثنين بنسب متساوية يتحول الى مادة غراء قوية جدا


----------



## mustafa2_m (9 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
واسعد الله اوقاتكم بالخير والخيرات اخواني الاحباء انا رجل فقير جدا ولا يوجد عند اولاد يساعدوني عندي عقم ولكني لا احب ان امد يدي الي
اي احد عندي مشاكل صحيه وعدة عمليات جراحيه وديون كثيره ووضع سيئ للغايه كل ما اطلبه
منك اخواني الاحباء ان تتكرموا وتدلوني كيف اعمل الالـمــانـيــه للديـكـور الارضيات 3d واكون لكم ممنون
ومن الشاكرين اخوكم مصطفى صالح فلسطين 52 وهذه صفحة فيس بوك بالصور
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1398800550372268/?notif_t=group_r2j_approved


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (3 مارس 2016)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## zeema2005 (15 أبريل 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا W. Y. Hikmat


----------

